
The worm that spreads WanaCrypt0r - doener
https://blog.malwarebytes.com/threat-analysis/2017/05/the-worm-that-spreads-wanacrypt0r/
======
sb8244
How does this affect companies which may not be willing or able to update off
XP? Is there any mission critical software at hospitals that is XP only?

Also, does it or can it put a prerogative on OS providers to support their
systems longer than they may want to? This would have been preventable for
many companies if XP was patchable.

